# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Miromagos ...

## 3_de_diamantes

¿Qué es para vosotros un miromago? ¿Son necesarios? ¿Cómo están vistos por los “magos”?

¿Cómo nacen? ¿Diríais que son magos frustrados o con miedo al escenario? ¿Tienen contacto con público real? ¿Saben más los miromagos que los propios magos?

----------


## shark

¿porque un mago frustrado? pueden ser simplemente "teoricos" . 

Si sabes los secretos de un arte y lo estudias, sin duda disfrutas más al ver como se realizan los efectos, valoras su dificultad mas objetivamente.

Actuar o no es una cuestion personal. (y tal como actuan algunos destrozando efectos casi prefiero que haya más miromagos que magos)

----------


## eidanyoson

YO soy miromago y a mucha honra.
 ¿Por qué?

- Porque soy como un niño, y los ninños son muy curiosos.

- Porque sé que mis limitaciones no me permiten ejecutar como yo quisiera los efectos que quisiera.

- Porque disfruto (realmente) viendo hacerlos, sobre todo, si me los hacen.

- porque me da PÁNICO un escenario (auqnue pueda hacer un juego rodeado de "miles" de personas como si nada, pero un escenario...¡puf!)

 No es broma lo que digo. Evidentemente con lo que me gusta no puedo evitar intentar hacer algo a alguien de vez en cuando, pero es entonces cuando me doy cuenta de que no valgo para esto. Así que vuelvo a ser el miromago como le llamais vosotros de siempre.

----------


## mago alcala

Yo adoro a los miromagos. Son gente que les gusta la magia tanto o más que a un ejecutamagia o mago. Un miromago es desde un espectador que no se pierde un espectáculo de magia y que nunca tiene contacto directo con asociaciones mágicas o magos, hasta una persona que tiene la biblioteca universal de la magia en casa (con esto quiero decir que puede ser un entendido como espectador o un licenciado en magia sin necesidad de ejecutarla). Están generalmente muy bien vistos, son gente que ayuda, no piden nada a cambio y no son competencia.

Yo quiero crer que mago no es solo el que realiza magia y que entre los magos está: el estudioso, el fabricante y el ejecutor (hay quien son todos en una sola persona), entre otras subcategorias que no quiero entrar a nombrar.

----------


## AmadeuS

No se bien a que te refieres, pero he visto muchas veces que se trata despectivamente a los que amamos este arte pero no trabajamos de esto. 
Yo practico tanto como puedo, leo, voy a una escuela, veo videos, y debato muchos temas por este foro, pero por el momento no me dan ganas de hacer nada con mucho publico sino mas bien casual, con los que se arrimen, yo creo que esta bien siempre que respetes este arte, si solo te gusta estudiarlo y no practicarlo, si lo haces porque te atrae y no te animas a probar, me parece perfecto igual, siempre que se respete el arte como sus secretos.
A caso Arturo de Ascanio no era un mago amateur por decirlo asi.
Saludos
AmadeuS

----------


## si66

Es como dijo AmadeuS, uno puede amar la magia y saber muchisimo a nivel teorico, pero quizas no le gusta o no quiere hacer presentaciones. Arturo de Ascanio como bien dijo no era profesional y sin embargo teoricamente es de los mejores, con una teoria respetada admirada y practicada por todos los magos del mundo.
El que le guste actuar bien y al que no, lo disfruta mirando.
Yo tuve un periodo donde le hacia magia a cada uno que me cruzaba (eran los principios y la ansiedad era enorme), ahora hace bastante que no le hago nada a nadie, y creo que me hace bien juntar tecnica, pero empiezo a tener las ganas de hacer cosas. Pero me encanta ver cualquier cosa relacionada con la magia.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Si66, coincido contigo plenamente. Es decir, al principio me encantaba hacerle magia a cualquiera. Esto ha cambiado cada vez a menos y, ahora, son contadas las ocasiones en que saco la baraja. Por regla general no suelo hacer magia más de una vez o dos a la semana, y siempre, siempre, siempre, porque alguien me lo pida, o porque vaya a una reunión de magos.

Cuanto más estudio, no se si es normal, menos me gustan los juegos que tengo y los voy cambiando muchísimo. En navidad llevaré un año en la magia, y no me siento ni mínimamente (pero es que ni de coña) preparado para un espectáculo que supere una reunión de familia o amigos. Sin embargo disfruto muchísimo cuando veo magia.

¿Soy miromago, o mago demasiado novato, o es que al principio es la misma cosa?

----------


## Ayy

eso obviamente, depende de la personalidad de cada uno, yo llevo menos de un año en la magia, y ya me he subido a un escenario. es algo que no puedo explicar, me siento realmente bien encima de el, me siento comodo y a la vez superior, sabiendo que estoy haciendo disfrutar a decenas (no he actuado para mas de 100 personas) de personas, es algo que al principio no era capaz, pero una vez, haciendole un truco a una niña pequeña, le gusto tanto, que me dio un abrazo y se puso a sonreir, se la veia feliz, desde entonces, siempre que tengo una oportunidad subo a un escenario, aunque sea sin cobrar, me gusta hacer magia como a un pintor le encanta pintar o a un cantante cantar...  no se puede decir que haya nacido para hacer magia, porque se que ha ymas cosas importantes en la vida, pero.. por otro lado tambien decir que los miromagos no tiene nada de malo, es mas, me encanta, son el mejor publico que se puede tener, es alguien a quien le encanta ver la magia, y si entende de tecnicas, la aprecia mas que nadie (aparte de ti) y e fija en el esfuerzo que as necesitado para llegar a eso.
y despues de este royo...  deciros que los que tengais miedo escenico, es superarlo, en una momento dado os ocurrira algo que os haga cambiar de idea, para mi, la niña esa fue como un pequeño angelito, que me dio la bendicion y me quito el miedo, me dio las ganas de ilusionar, espero que cada uno de vosotros encontreis a ese angelito.
un abrazo y espero no haberos aburrido

----------


## ign

Ayy, es precioso lo que has escrito y cuanta razón llevas.

Respecto al tema de los miromagos, quizá se deba a que no les interesa especialmente actuar, sino simplemente conocer y estudiar la magia.
También es verdad que el movimiento siempre se demuestra andando, por lo tanto, la pregunta para mí sería la siguiente: ¿Qué es más importante? ¿Hablar durante dos horas de cómo hacer una tortilla o hacer una y que esté buena?
Por muy miromago que uno sea (al paso que voy, terminaré siendo uno de ellos), pienso que siempre realizará juegos, aunque sea en un entorno cerrado o familiar.

Un saludo, Ign.

----------


## gones

Yo veo bien a los miromagos,pero para mi el practicar,practicar,seguir practicando y demas para luego poder realizar el juego con total soltura,me encanta y es por eso una de las cosas que mas me atrae de la magia.

Saludos

----------


## ExTrEm0

Vale... veo que soy el único que no se entera de nada...

¿Qué es un miromago?

(Va en serio...)

----------


## letang

Extremo, en pocas palabras un miromago es una persona que le gusta mucho la magia, la estudia, la aprende, pero no la ejecuta (o la ejecuta solo para sí mismo, no en público). Algunos van incluso a asociaciones mágicas, a congresos mágicos, pero después no realizan los juegos a nadie (amos, como yo...).

Unos mensajes más arriba mago_alcala se extiene un poco más, esto era en plan resumen.

----------


## Ayy

ayer se me olvido escribir, por cierto, gracias Ign, que los miromagos no son nada malo...  me explico, un mago, ama la magia, le encanta hacer magia y hacer disfrutara la gente, ilusionar, un moromago TAMBIEN ama la magia, pero por ciertas cuestiones no puede, o no se atreve a realizarla, pero, eso quita que siga conociendo cosas acerca de nuestro arte? a lo mejor es que yo soy muy impulsivo o un grancentro de atencion y por eso me encanta, pero, yo no veo nada malo en que gente a la que le guste la magia la estudie a fondo, no hablo del tipico profano que se mete en ciertos sitios para saber secretosnada mas, sino de alguien que estudia la magia, la historia de la magia, algun que otro secretito, compra libros o juegos para observarlos y decir "joder, que buena idea" o simplemente, para disfrutar de la magia, cuantos de vosotros, antes de comenzar en este mundillo, no os habeis interesado por la magia? yo recuerdo, que antes el famoso Talman poseia uan tienda aqui en las rozas de madrid, en la cual impartia clases de magia, y vendia tambien objetos de rol y esas cosillas, recuerdo que yo con tan solo 12 o 13 años, acudia todos los dias a hablar con manolo talman, y le pedia que me hiciera "trucos", como lso llamaba antes, pero nunca le pedia saber el secreto, simplemente disfrutaba, ahora recuerdo lo que me hacia, y me quedo flipado viendo la dificultad que entraña, y eso no es nada malo, "conozco un secreto, veo como lo ejecuta alguien, y admiro su trabajo" es algo natural creo yo, y yo digo, *alguien esta en contra de lso miromagos?* porque yo creo que ademas de disfrutar aprecian las horas  de trabajo y los quebraderos de cabeza para mejorar y adaptar tecnicas, esa es mi opinion.
lo siento por escribir tan largo, pero es qu cojo carrerilla... y no paro!! jeje un abrazo a todos

----------


## miguelajo

El termino "Miromago" lo conozco desde hace mucho tiempo de la boca de Manolo Talman.
Gente que dice que es maga...y te lo tienes que creer porque nunca le has visto hacer absolutamente nada de nada..ni cartas ni monedas ni bolas ni mujeres serradas...nada...

----------


## magomago

Pienso que hay varios tipos de miromagos,despues de muchos años en la sociedad :

1-Miromagos tipo 1:Les gusta ver hacer los juegos solo para saber cual es el secreto,pero nunca hacen nada,ni practican nada.

2-Miromagos tipo 2:Miran los juegos,ven el secreto,les importa cuatro pepinos la teoria que hay detrás y luego fusilan los juegos a los amigos y se los descubren .

3-Miromagos tipo 3:Son aquellos que compran muchos libros y juegos,pero a la hora de hacer algo se ponen muy nerviosos y se sienten incómodos haciendo magia,pero siempre que quieres un juego o un libro te lo dejan sin reparo.

Creo que el peligro esta en los miromagos tipo 2,los cuales al final acaban abandonando las sociedades pensando que son unos grandes magos y que no se les puede enseñar nada mas.

P.D.:Si alguien de la sociedad lee esto que no se de por aludido,que sois todos guapísimos y majísimos,pero por la sociedad han pasado las tres clases de miromagos.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Como ha dicho Miguel Ajo.
En ciertos grupos o sociedades de magos hay gente que te tienes que creer que son magos.
Yo de hecho conozco 2 casos en particular que en 15 años que llevo en la SEI JAMAS les he visto ni hacer un juego ni comentar como mejorar una tecnica, o como hacian ellos tal o cual cosa... 

Una cosa es que un dia te de reparo, corte, verguenza lo que sea hacer algo... pero de ahi a ni siquiera ver a esta gente tocar una baraja, moneda o cualquier cosa relacionada con nuestro arte o una de dos, o es un cotilla curioso que quiere saber los secretos... o es un espectador.

Ademas se suele dar la coincidencia que este tipo de "magos" son los que mas critican a los demas ¿curioso no?

----------


## ignoto

¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!
¡Soy un miromago!



¡Chincha y rabia!

----------


## Manolo Talman

Mientes!
yo te he visto hacer un juego con 3 libros, unas caretas de oso y tres tipos de dudosa reputacion!
y encima se que por hay haces un juego muy malo de dos cartas que se cambian de paquetes...

lo que hacen algunos por tener protagonismo jajaja

----------


## BusyMan

Eso de los paquetes me suena muy truculento...

----------


## ignoto

Manolo no me pudo ver porque tenía la cara llena de careta.
Así que no hay pruebas.

----------


## shark

igual ibas enseñando otras partes de tu anatomia....que le eran conocidas!!!! :shock:

----------


## ignoto

Era él el que tenía la cara llena de careta.
¿No vistes las fotos en la Dama?

----------


## Manolo Talman

Ignoto, si alguien es capaz de reconocerme en esas fotos con careta peluca, collar hawayano y un coloring book en la mano... si que nadie se lo diga que se presente al FBI o algun sitio de reconocimento de personal porque entonces si que es un hacha  :Wink1:  

miromagos al poder! digoooo a la hoguera, digooo a que hagan un juego coñe!

----------


## zarkov

Pregunta de novato:

¿Un miromago es a la magia lo que un voyeur es al sexo?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ruso: Sí, con la diferencia de que el primero suele tener las manos quietas mientras mira.

----------


## zarkov

Entonces...

si el miromago disfruta así, a lo mejor no hace daño a nadie.

Por otro lado, los críticos de cine que conozco (de leerlos) serían incapaces de rodar la comunión de sus hijos y sin embargo tienen capacidad de análisis y conocimientos.

Pero los miromagos tipo 2 parecen unos caraduras. Y los del tipo 3 podrían ser auténticos eruditos.

Desde luego no es lo mismo saber que hacer.

----------


## Gandalf

Hay excelentes críticos de cocina que no saben freir un huevo, pero son capaces de distinguir cada cosa que lleva un plato y si está bien o mal cocinado.

Así que puede haber miromagos capaces de hacerte la mejor de las apreciaciones de un juego pero no saber hacerlo. No te lo podrán ejecutar, pero te podrán decir "eso lo veo mal" o "esto está poco currado". A esos creo que hay que saber identificarlos y hacer uso de ellos, pues son un público excepcional, amantes de la magia y que te pueden dar grandes ideas. Hay muchos escritores de libros de magia que cumplen esta premisa, jamás actuaron pero aprendieron y enseñaron mucho. Y algunos tienen a sus parejas, hermanos, amigos, vecinos... como miromagos de calidad.

Si el miromago es del tipo "aprendo" y  "destrozo" creo que hay que pensar que son difíciles de evitar, y que hay que sufrirlos como al espectador coña o al ayudante borracho. Gajes del oficio.

Los demás son de poca entidad y creo que no hay que darles mayor importancia.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Vale, ahora partiendo de que ya sé lo que es un miromago, ahí va mi opinión.

Me considero un poco "miromago", pero sólo un poco. Me pongo muy muy nervioso al hacer magia por el miedo a que me descubran y, además de la vergonzoso del momento, también me jodería fastidiar un buen juego o romper la ilusión a alguien.  Me pasó una vez ya (contado en el Cambalache) y lo pasé fatal. 

Pero suelo hacer juegos de poco a poco. Tampoco es que no haga NUNCA nu juego a alguien, a lo mejor 1 al mes o así sí suelo hacer.

----------


## miguelajo

Al que le gusta la magia y no hace magia se le llama ESPECTADOR.
Puede haber visto mucha magia y ser entendido y muy buen crítico..pero no pasa de ser un espectador más o menos conocedor..pero nunca un MAGO

----------


## eidanyoson

Entonces yo soy algo así como un:

casi  "Espectomago".

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pues siento corregir esto ultimo MiguelAjo pero...

REAL ACADEMIA DE LA LENGUA
http://www.rae.es/

*Mago:* adj. Dicho de una persona: Versada en la magia *o* que la practica.

Salu2

----------


## Manolo Talman

los de la RAE mucho de letras... pero ni idea de lo que es un MAGO  :Wink1:  

Si gusta la magia, pero no hace magia: Espectador
si gusta la magia y hace magia: Aficionado o Mago

a mi me gusta el futbol por ejemplo, puedo decirte toda la alineacion del madrid de los ultimos 10 años, todas las jugadas, decirte quien juega mejor o peor ¿pero soy un futbolista si jamas doy un toque a una pelota?

Otro caso, me encanta el ballet y la musica clasica, ni bailo ni toco ningun instrumento, soy melomano ¿pero soy bailarin o Tenor? 

en cambio... se me aceptaria entrar a ver la alineacion y tacticas de juego del real madrid ¿si no soy un jugador de ellos?  me aceptarian como miembro del club de baritonos si no se ni dar un gorgorito? 

Pues creo que el mismo enfoque se puede aplicar a la magia. Si por mucho que te guste la magia, ni siquiera la ensayas para ti, ni siquiera haces un juego por simple que sea... no eres mago.

----------


## eidanyoson

Por eso, si haces magia eres mago, si la miras, espectador y si ambas pues:

 "Espectomago" 

           ó

 "Espectalusionador"

           ó

 "Prestigipectador" 

 :twisted: 

 Y Manolo que no os engañe, no es mago, es majo. Se parece pero no es igual  8)

----------


## mago alcala

Si te gusta la magia, inventas juegos de magia y se los cuentas a otros para que los hagan, pero nunca haces magia: espectador e inventor caritativo.

Si te gusta la magia, preparas buenas presentaciones para otros, pero nunca haces magia: espectador, guionista/coreógrafo.

Si te gusta la magia, escribes libros de magia, pero nunca haces magia: espectador con tiempo para escribir.

Si te gusta la magia y la haces con los juegos que compras, con las ideas leídas e inventadas y presentaciones de otros: actor.

¿Donde están los magos? ¿Somos seres de ciencia ficción? ¿O para ser mago se necesita ser espectador, constructor, inventor, guionista, coreógrafo, escritor y actor, entre otras cosas no nombradas? ...que difícil es este arte y que poca comprensión hay en el!!!

Dan ganas de montar una asociación de miromagos y dejar a los actores que hagan teatro.  :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A mí me gustan las chatinas. Verlas, admirarlas (catarlas...  :Oops:  ). Soy un voyeur, no una chatina.

----------


## Gandalf

Vale, estamos de acuerdo, si te gusta la magia pero no la practicas no eres mago.

Una cosa es un cocinero y otra un crítico de cocina.
Una cosa es un mago y otra un crítico de magia.

Pero ¿como se llamaría al que crea juegos de magia pero no los representa en público? Me repito. Hay grandes creadores que luego no lo demostraban en público. Como mucho entre amigos y muy de vez en cuando. Transmiten esa información a otros que son los que la hacen famosa publicamente. ¿A ese como se le llama? ¿Es mago? ¿Creador de magia=mago?

 :roll:

----------


## ignoto

Voy a acuñarles un nombre.

El creador de juegos que no los practica en público es un...MAGICIADOR.
¡Hala!

----------


## eidanyoson

Tu mismo has dicho que hacían los juegos para sus círculos más intimos. Por tanto son magos. Sólo que tímidos  :D 

 Tengo una teoría desde hace mucho tiempo, la teoría de los creadores y los intérpretes, para explicar qué es un genio, y qué curiosamente, viene bien en este hilo.

 El 80% de la gente es intérprete. Significa que es capaz de hacer o copiar más o menos bien (quizá poniendo algo de su parte, pero poco). Pero se queda ahí. En música sería para que nos entendamos un Horowitz. Un excelente intérprete (un genio dentro de los intérpretes, de hecho).

 Un 15% de la gente es creador. Significa que es capaz de inventar cosas de la nada o de crear algo que no se parece a lo que ya estaba hecho (A veces basándose o copiando un poco lo que ya había). En música sería Beethoven.

 Nos queda un 5%. Son lo que yo llamo verdaderos genios. Gente que es capaz lo mismo de interpretar mejor que nadie y además crear. Un caso sería Mozart. Un creador innato, y uno de los mejores intérpretes al piano de su época.

 Evidentemente, la teoría es mucho más compleja, ya que pueden darse mezclas, subclases, y además influyen muchísimas cosas, como los estados de ánimo, la sociedad imperante etc, etc, pero par la base sirve.

 En magia, tenemos intérpretes (Joshua Jay, David Copperfield etc, etc), creadores (Gaetan Bloom, Anneman) y por supueto verdaderos genios, capaces de todo lo demás (esos lo pensais vosotros).

 No deja ser curioso pensar donde nos incluuiríamos cada uno de nosotros .  :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

Yo me incluyo en la clase de los malvados y atemorizadores (y borradores de posts).

----------


## zarkov

Y de los morcilleros (por pedir siempre sangre).

Interesante lo que dice Eydan. Intérprete.

¿Un mero intérprete de actos mágicos de otros puede considerarse mago? Mago en el sentido amplio de la palabra quiero decir.

----------


## ignoto

Si un señor es incapaz de generar magia cuando interactúa con el público no es un mago.
Si no hay público no hay magia.
Por muchos juegos que haya creado, si no los ejecuta a alguien o al hacerlo no genera atmósfera mágica no es un mago.
Si un señor genera atmosfera mágica utilizando los juegos de otros es un mago. No importa que no haya creado nada.

Mago es el que hace magia, no el que se inventa algún juego de cartas o un artefacto ingenioso para hacer desaparecer un gallifante y transformarlo en un chirlofio azul.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Si un señor es incapaz de generar magia cuando interactúa con el público no es un mago.
> Si no hay público no hay magia.
> Por muchos juegos que haya creado, si no los ejecuta a alguien o al hacerlo no genera atmósfera mágica no es un mago.
> Si un señor genera atmosfera mágica utilizando los juegos de otros es un mago. No importa que no haya creado nada.
> 
> Mago es el que hace magia, no el que se inventa algún juego de cartas o un artefacto ingenioso para hacer desaparecer un gallifante y transformarlo en un chirlofio azul.


Más claro agua.

Por cierto, que cosas, ignoto diciendo cosas coherentes....

.... y además en un viernes sangriento.  :P

----------


## Manolo Talman

Me hace gracia este post... con lo facil que es y mira que os gusta dar vuelta a las cosas ¿eh? 

si alguien "crea" magia, en algun momento se habra tenido que sentar a ensayar o ha hacer eso ¿cierto? = es mago

si alguien hace magia (bien,mal,regular) a su familia, o a quien sea,tiene aficion = es mago (da igual si aficionado o profesional) 

si alguien estudia magia o ensaya magia = es mago

pero...

si alguien (que creo que es el foco de este hilo) ni lee, ni ensaya ni en la vida le ves hacer nada, pero le encanta la magia ese es un Miromago... se podria dar esta definicion:

MIROMAGO:  todo aquel profano que le gusta tanto la magia que tiene la necesidad de estar entre magos, pero no deja de ser un mero espectador.
en ocasiones con necesidad de querer conocer todos los secretos aunque despues ni siquiera se moleste en ver como funciona en sus propias manos.

otra cosa si quereis discutir que es un MAGO de verdad con mayusculas... o hacer diferencias entre interpretes, creadores, aficionados, profesionales, etc... pero un miromago es lo que es...

----------


## Gandalf

> Si un señor es incapaz de generar magia cuando interactúa con el público no es un mago.
> Si no hay público no hay magia.
> Por muchos juegos que haya creado, si no los ejecuta a alguien o al hacerlo no genera atmósfera mágica no es un mago.
> Si un señor genera atmosfera mágica utilizando los juegos de otros es un mago. No importa que no haya creado nada.
> 
> Mago es el que hace magia, no el que se inventa algún juego de cartas o un artefacto ingenioso para hacer desaparecer un gallifante y transformarlo en un chirlofio azul.


No se... Yo filosofía la aprobé hace mucho tiempo y aquello de "un arbol que cae en medio de la selva donde nadie lo oye no hace ruido" como que me importó un pimiento.

Creo que Talman dio en el clavo de lo que se quería "clasificar" y comparto su opinión.

La magia forma parte de las artes escénicas, cuyo fin es mostrarse en público. Así que puedo estar deacuerdo con esas apreciaciones, Ignoto. El problema es que se me queda descolgado el creador del juego. Es como quitarle la importancia a un autor de música clásica por que no es él el que toca los instrumentos... A mis efectos él también es un músico. El creador trabaja con una finalidad, conseguir magia. Si sus "inventos" lo consiguen creo que merece el nombre de mago.

Como dice Talman otra cosa es a quien le vamos a llamar MAGO.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Yo soy todo un GENIO!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ES que tengo un caracter cuando me cabreo queee.....  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: )

¡ah!, que se trata de otra acepción de genio... oops, perdón.   :Oops:

----------


## agusmagic

INvreible  :Lol:

----------


## ign

> INvreible


¿Para esa estupidez reabres un tema de hace casi 3 meses?

----------


## DavidSOL

Sin duda la magia le debe mucho a los miromagos, ya que son ellos los que han echo que este arte no desaparezca y se cree constatemente ya que la magia se autosustenta mucho y retoalimenta de los miromagos, es decir, el mundo de la magia subsiste mas por los aficionados que por los que se dedican a ella profesionalmente, en esto ho hay mas que ver que los videos de magia que ultimamente L&L saca al mercado esta dedicado al mago de pretension matipulativa de tipo medio que quiere hacer un juego nuevo cada semana en una reunión de amiguetes.

Sin embargo a mi no me gustaría ser un miromago, toda la capacidad de ilusionarte la has perdido, es decir, ganas ese tercer ojo que hace que te des cuenta de donde esta la trampa de la ilusión y es muy raro dejarte ilusionar, sin embargo esa inocencia que pierdes es la recompensa que ganas cuando a un público lo haces disfrutar y lo ilusionas, de no poder actuar yo personalmente preferiría no saber nada absolutamente.

Ojo tambien con la descripción de miromago, se entiende que miromago es el que mira, conoce, no hace y tampoco crea, si un mago no actua pero crea no es un miromago es un mago creador como es el caso de Gabi desde hace muchos años, al que ya no le interesa actuar aunque en el pasado actuase hasta la saciedad y ahora lo que hace es indagar, investigar, profundizar, crear y enseñar y cuando le queda tiempo tomarse unas cañitas y echar unas risas  :Wink1: 

David SOL

----------


## mrsai

> Si66, coincido contigo plenamente. Es decir, al principio me encantaba hacerle magia a cualquiera. Esto ha cambiado cada vez a menos y, ahora, son contadas las ocasiones en que saco la baraja. Por regla general no suelo hacer magia más de una vez o dos a la semana, y siempre, siempre, siempre, porque alguien me lo pida, o porque vaya a una reunión de magos.
> 
> Cuanto más estudio, no se si es normal, menos me gustan los juegos que tengo y los voy cambiando muchísimo. En navidad llevaré un año en la magia, y no me siento ni mínimamente (pero es que ni de coña) preparado para un espectáculo que supere una reunión de familia o amigos. Sin embargo disfruto muchísimo cuando veo magia.
> 
> ¿Soy miromago, o mago demasiado novato, o es que al principio es la misma cosa?


 Faliny estoy de acuerdo completamente mi manera de pensar sobre los "Miromagos" es la mejor un miromago puede ser el maestro de cualquier mago. Yo he visto magos (bueno segun ellos) que no saben de teoria, historia de la magia, pases, nombres, no tienen estilo y solo porque hacen espectaculos de magia y presentaciones (dicen ellos que son espectaculos) a lo mejor con un alto grado de mediocridad que ni ellos mismos conocen. Estos mas bien deben llamarse "Ejecutamagia" yo no los llamaria magos (esto les queda muy grande).

--Yo soy un miromago y lo seguire siendo en el sentido del estudio de la magia en si, nunca perdere lo teorico que soy, nunca dejare de estudiar historia de la magia pero lo que si en un futuro no se si muy lejano es que empezare a presentarme delante de publico de verdad y en presentaciones formales. Llevo unos meses mas que tu en la magia y es como tu dices antes cuando sabia uno que otro efectillo lo hacia a quien fuera, pero a medida que uno avanza en el estudio tento teorico como practico se va dando cuenta de las cosas y le vienen los miedos internos.

--Me pasa igual que a ti si acaso actuo con una pequeña rutina dos veces por semana y esto si me lo piden solamente.....

--Disfruto todo lo que tiene que ver con magia, estudio las actuaciones, veo todos lo videos que me pasen por el frente; en pocas palabras soy un miromago. Ayudo en lo que pueda sin pedir nada mas sino ver ejucutar lo que he enseñado....Saludos amigos

----------


## magomarcos

> .... Creo que el peligro esta en los miromagos tipo 2,los cuales al final acaban abandonando las sociedades pensando que son unos grandes magos y que no se les puede enseñar nada mas.


Totalmente cierto Magomago, y son imposibles de clasificarlos cuando recien los conoces, cuando te diste cuenta ya estan lejos se fueron y vieron lo que querian ver.

Lo malo es que las sociedades, club, o foros como  no los pueden distinguir les cortan el camino desde el principio. a todos aquellos que quieren comenzar  y por experiencia propia, he visto llegar lejos a los mirones que con el tiempo demostraron que aman y sienten la magia y tambien he visto, burlarse de ese miron que no entiende nada , he igual le siguen enseñando para reirse de como trata de realizar los efectos. 

Y ese miron luego termina riendose de ellos, pues aunque no entienda y no sepa realizar bien un efecto, se aleja del club y  termina siendo competencia en tus fiestas infantiles.

Magomarcos

----------

